

Ransoms paid by people infected by the Cryptolocker virus - thelicx
https://blockchain.info/address/19z4mf9RF2R2ybjaLXsCB5EmMgKUWxDjAo

======
sp332
So this is an aggregation address, right? That's not individual people sending
hundreds of bitcoins in ransom...

~~~
thelicx
Yes. And It's just one of the many aggregation addresses used by the virus'
creators

